# ASX Sharemarket Game 2004



## JetDollars (8 July 2004)

Hi All,

Anyone here playing the ASX Sharemarket Game at the moment?

I am, but I am not doing well at this stage.

If you do play the game:
1. What is your strategy to be successful?
2. Has are you going about selecting the stocks? Using fundamental or technical analysis?

Hope to hear from you.


----------



## richbb (8 July 2004)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket Game!*



> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone here playing the ASX Sharemarket Game at the moment?
> 
> ...



Hi, Jetdollars,
Yes, I am, but NOT playing. I do trading as a serious business and looking promising.

I don't think you'll be successful if you don't have the right attitude. So keep in mind, trading is a hard journey, a learning process.

Hope that'll help!

Safe trading

richbb


----------



## JetDollars (9 July 2004)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket Game!*

Richbb,

Do you trade full time? or still working at other place?

I agreed with that trading is a learning process and on going commitment. There will be a roller coaster in any traders journey, but if they can pull it off then they will be a successful trader.

Currently I am doing a lot of reading especially Louise Bedford books. 1. Trading Secrets 2. Charting Secrets 3. The Secret of Candlestick Charting and 4. The Secret of Writing Options. I found the books very helpful and easy to read.


----------



## richbb (9 July 2004)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket Game!*

Hi, JetDollars, again,

I'm still part-time but spend more and more time in front of cpu. I've got other business which need me to look after. 

My trading or investments goes back to about 1993
 when I first time bought IPO of CBA. At that time, I knew little about stock market, and always had a view of long term. So that's why I saw TLS ipo@3.3, up to more than 9, still hold and only saw it down to 4. Also, Davnet from entry of about 2, still not selling at 6, but saw it to 4cents. 
I have lots of lesson, and I learn from my past mistakes. Now, I combine the technicals with fundamentals, and stick to the stop loss(VERY IMPORTANT) and let profit run. Also, have a time-frame for short term no more than 4 weeks.

As Louise'book, I've read them all. It's OK, not very impresive, though. It's all very basic. I do use candlestick for my charting. My favorite Indicator is RSI.

Hope you'll do well

richbb


----------



## JetDollars (10 July 2004)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket Game!*

RichBB,

Thank you for those tips. Wow you have been riding the wave for a long time.

I did trade during the tek boom, but overall I lose...due to Libertyone go liquidation.


----------



## paulm (25 August 2004)

*Asx Share Game*

Hey everyone

Im still at highschool and playing the stock market game. Ive already bought ZINIFEX and OIL SEARCH. Any tips on stocks that should do well within the 10 week game??? 

Thanks


----------



## tarnor (28 August 2004)

*Re: Asx Share Game*

you could just look in the stock picks  

I'd go with EMS personally, news coming shortly of machinery up and running and contracts signed off or you could take the other view that it's a dog and going no where


----------



## GreatPig (28 August 2004)

*Re: Asx Share Game*

Paul,



			
				paulm said:
			
		

> Im still at highschool and playing the stock market game.



I gather you're in the schools version, since Zinifex isn't an approved stock for the other game.



> Ive already bought ZINIFEX and OIL SEARCH. Any tips on stocks that should do well within the 10 week game???



What are you basing your buying decisions on? Are you looking at fundamentals, charts, or just guessing?

And what strategy are you intending to use? Are you hoping to just buy good stocks and hold them until the end of the game or trade on shorter term movements?

Cheers,
GP


----------



## GreatPig (28 August 2004)

*Re: Asx Share Game*



			
				tarnor said:
			
		

> I'd go with EMS personally



EMS is not an approved stock for the game.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## RichKid (19 September 2004)

*Re: Asx Share Game*

Just a reminder guys- Registration for the next game closes in a few days (22 Sep?). See www.asx.com.au

RichKid


----------



## kifoghorn (23 September 2004)

*Re: Asx Share Game*

So guys the Asx Game started today. Mine me asking what everyone has started off with?

I have no idea what I am doing and as I read you first need to buy a min 500 shares in a company I started off with these;

amp 500 @ limit   6.24
anz  500 @ limit 18.48
ctx  500 @ limit   8.96
fcl   500 @ limit 13.41


----------



## kifoghorn (24 September 2004)

*ASX game*

So guys the Asx Game started yesterday. Mine me asking what everyone has started off with?

I have no idea what I am doing and as I read you first need to buy a min 500 shares in a company I started off with these;

amp 500 @ limit 6.24
anz 500 @ limit 18.48
ctx 500 @ limit 8.96
fcl 500 @ limit 13.41

Well I thought I did, found out today I made a mistake   instead of 

fcl 500 @ limit 13.41 it was agl


----------



## Bingo (24 September 2004)

*Re: ASX game*



			
				kifoghorn said:
			
		

> So guys the Asx Game started yesterday. Mine me asking what everyone has started off with?
> 
> I have no idea what I am doing and as I read you first need to buy a min 500 shares in a company I started off with these;
> 
> ...




In order to minimise costs I suggest you look at the total cost of your buys and not the number of shares. The rules of the game are each purchase must be less than 25% of your total value. As you start with $50,000 that means you can only spend $12,500 on any single purchase. I suggest that to keep your brokerage costs lower buy between $8,000 and $12,000.

Your purhases of AMP at $3,120 and CTX at $4,480 were a little low. The key point I am making is when you decide what you will buy look at the value of the purchase and don't focus on 500 shares. 

I started off with 2,000 WMR at $5.19 (to-day) and 8,000 OSH at $1.44 (yesterday). I missed CML when they fell to as low as $9.12 yesterday, I got a bit greedy and was waiting for $9.10.

Have fun.

Bingo


----------



## kifoghorn (24 September 2004)

*Re: ASX game*

Thanks for your reply, will look at value next time.

I hope you have better luck than me


----------



## JetDollars (25 September 2004)

*Re: Asx Share Game*

My portfolio:
BUY ALL ($7,081.80) 966 $7.30 $30.00 Fri, 24 Sep 2004 10:00:21 AM AEST 
BUY BSL ($6,388.30) 730 $8.71 $30.00 Fri, 24 Sep 2004 10:01:15 AM AEST 
BUY BSL ($653.25) 75 $8.71 $0.00 Fri, 24 Sep 2004 10:01:21 AM AEST 
BUY CCL ($7,032.46) 1,009 $6.94 $30.00 Fri, 24 Sep 2004 10:02:27 AM AEST 
BUY JST ($7,004.25) 2,735 $2.55 $30.00 Fri, 24 Sep 2004 10:05:21 AM AEST 
BUY TLS ($7,033.98) 1,503 $4.66 $30.00 Fri, 24 Sep 2004 10:10:03 AM AEST


----------



## RichKid (25 September 2004)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket Game!*

Hi There,
Well the new ASX Game started a couple of days ago. I found the earlier game very frustrating as there were so many technical glitches I stopped wasting my time on it. This time it is ok, so far.

I'm not taking it too seriously because of time constraints but it's a good opportunity for me to trade in blue chips- something I don't usually do. It'll be good to learn about the dynamics of these larger stocks.

The weekly newsletter is also useful and it helps to learn more about trading on the ASX (as their marketing exercise is designed to do).

RichKid


----------



## RichKid (25 September 2004)

*Re: Asx Share Game*



			
				kifoghorn said:
			
		

> So guys the Asx Game started today. Mine me asking what everyone has started off with?
> 
> I have no idea what I am doing and as I read you first need to buy a min 500 shares in a company I started off with these;
> 
> ...





Hi,
Isn't it $500 minimum for a marketable parcel? I try to buy in large blocks to keep brokerage downa and profits (and risk) high.

I've gone for CTX and STO so far. Orders pending on Leighton Holdings and Repco. Also have an eye to getting Bluescope or Onesteel and Brazin.

RichKid


----------



## Redwing (28 September 2004)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket Game!*

jet

I'm in the game..doing well compared to some....

i haven't done a trade yet (too busy at work) will be intersting to see how i progress though as i'll need to spend sometime looking at the stock choices they give you..............

REDWING


----------



## JetDollars (11 October 2004)

*Re: Asx Share Game*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Isn't it $500 minimum for a marketable parcel? I try to buy in large blocks to keep brokerage downa and profits (and risk) high.
> 
> I've gone for CTX and STO so far. Orders pending on Leighton Holdings and Repco. Also have an eye to getting Bluescope or Onesteel and Brazin.
> ...





$500 is the minimum per transaction.

I just pyramiding my BSL, CCL, ALL and JST 50% of my initial investment and it's doing well at the moment.


----------



## telken (24 February 2005)

*ASX Comp*

Hi All, just wanting to know if anyone else is participating in the ASX Comp...??


----------



## Warren Buffet II (24 February 2005)

*Re: ASX Comp*



			
				telken said:
			
		

> Hi All, just wanting to know if anyone else is participating in the ASX Comp...??




Hi Telken,

I participated twice before but I find it time consuming, so now I am putting all my effort in the real world.   

WBII


----------



## telken (24 February 2005)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket Game!*

I am in the comp but I havent started as yet. Just trying to do more research before I jump in head first.
here are some links that might help your research...

http://www.unitedfutures.com/technicalAnalysis.htm
http://www.litwick.com/glossary.html
http://www.hillscapital.com/articles/hcm/stochastic.pdf

I hope you luck turns around....!!


----------



## telken (24 February 2005)

*Re: ASX Comp*

Cool, I would love to do the same, but the only place I can get $50000 smackers is this way....through the asx game

Hope your practice in the real world is going good for you....(it should be its still a bullish market)


----------



## jamt (4 August 2005)

*ASX Stockmarket Game: How to purchase game stocks?*

Hi, I am doing the stock market game but i cannot work out how to purchase ne stocks. If you can help me or had the same problem can you please email me on jwilk19@eq.edu.au


----------



## RichKid (9 August 2005)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket Game!*



			
				jamt said:
			
		

> Hi, I am doing the stock market game but i cannot work out how to purchase ne stocks. If you can help me or had the same problem can you please email me on jwilk19@eq.edu.au




Hi,
If the game hasn't started yet you can't do anything from memory. If it's the asx game you can email the asx game team (must be an email in your inbox informing you of the game by now, just reply to it).

Also read our 'code of conduct' and 'posting guidelines' asap please.


----------



## so.fongy (19 August 2005)

*ASX Game - Need Some Advice....*

Hi
I'm participating in the asx school game and i was wondering if i could get some advice on what shares to buy/sell

So far i have bought 2000 OSH, 200 WBC, 200 ABC, 500 QAN


----------



## ice (19 August 2005)

*Re: ASX Game - Need Some Advice....*

Hi so.fongy

Sort of defeats the idea of the game doesn't it?
Back your own judgment and see how it pans out. 


ice


----------



## so.fongy (19 August 2005)

*Re: ASX Game - Need Some Advice....*

can i have some advice anyway? i'm doing really bad right now cos i'm buying random stuff............


----------



## Joe Blow (19 August 2005)

*Re: ASX Game - Need Some Advice....*



			
				so.fongy said:
			
		

> can i have some advice anyway? i'm doing really bad right now cos i'm buying random stuff............




so.fongy,

Take a look at some of the stocks discussed in the ASX Stock Chat forum. There are plenty to choose from.

Alternatively, you could begin reseaching the stocks that people here have chosen for the monthly stock tipping competition, although many of these stocks are of the speculative variety and can be quite risky.

Good luck!


----------

